

How we turned Mount Everest into a dump - shahocean
http://theweek.com/articles/546387/how-turned-mount-everest-into-dump

======
binarray2000
>(...) this huge influx of climbers has left its once pristine slopes covered
in garbage, discarded equipment, and human waste.

And dead human bodies. Over 200 of then. ([http://sometimes-
interesting.com/2011/06/29/over-200-dead-bo...](http://sometimes-
interesting.com/2011/06/29/over-200-dead-bodies-on-mount-everest/)) ATTENTION:
GRAPHIC IMAGES!

The real challenge in life is not to conquer the innocent nature but issues
you have in your self.

